# stories related to psalms



## Scott (Dec 20, 2005)

Does anyone know any stories involving a dramatic use of the psalms? For example, I read of Thomas More praying the seven pentitential psalms while awaiting exceution. 

I have heard that many covenanters were singing psalms while burned at the stake. Any detail (who, what psalm, etc.) on this would be great. Also looking for any other stories from any point in church history (even present day).

I am looking for the stories to prepare a Sunday School class on the psalms. While discussing a particular psalm, I would like to present a dramatic story example of how particular psalm has been used by Christians in the past. Eg., "Today we are going to look at Psalm 6. Mr. X prayed this before his death . . . "


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2005)

One of the most notable examples of a Christian who was martyred with the words of the Psalmist on her lips was Margaret Wilson, Scottish Covenanter, age 18, who died singing Psalm 25. The story is also recounted in brief here. 

Also Jean Ribault and Psalm 132.

I believe John Huss died shortly after reciting a portion of the 30th Psalm. And John Rogers died after singing the Miserere.

There are numerous other examples, including Lady Jane Grey, for example, recounted in The Psalms in Human Life by Rowland Prothero and A Cloud of Witnesses and Foxe's Book of Martyrs.

[Edited on 12-20-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Scott (Dec 20, 2005)

Andrew - Thanks! That post is a treasure trove! The examples are exactly what I have been looking for. And I have been looking for a book like Psalms in Human Life for a long time. I had not heard of it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Andrew - Thanks! That post is a treasure trove! The examples are exactly what I have been looking for. And I have been looking for a book like Psalms in Human Life for a long time. I had not heard of it.





See Solid Ground Christian Books

[Edited on 12-20-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2005)

One thing that has impressed me as I have read so many accounts of Christian martyrs who uttered the words of Psalms while suffering and dying for Christ is that they often did not have Psalters or Bibles in front of them. Rather, they had the Psalms memorized. That has been an encouragement to me to memorize the Psalms because what a blessing it is to recall God's word in times of trial. 

Ps. 119.11: Thy word have I hid in mine heart, that I might not sin against thee.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)

From _A Pathway into the Psalter -- The Psalms: Their History, Teachings and Use_ by William Binnie (pp. 391-392):



> When the Huguenot pastors were brought to the scaffold, the Psalms furnished them with the words of faith and hope, in which they uttered their last testimony to the truth and commended their souls to God. Alexandre Roussel, who suffered at Montpellier in 1728, sang the Fifty-first Psalm on the scaffold. So also did the youthful martyr BÃ©nezat, who suffered some years after. Louis Rang, a young pastor (he was only twenty-six when he died) who was condemned by the parliament of Grenoble in 1745, and suffered on the gallows at Die, sang with a loud voice, over and over again, the triumphant words of Ps. cxviii., beginning, "La voici, l'heureuse journÃ©e."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2006)

_The Psalms in History and Biography_ by John Ker


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2007)

Francois Rochette was the last French Huguenot pastor of the 'Church of the Desert' to be executed. He was martyred for the faith on February 20, 1762. His last words on the scaffold befoe his execution were, "La voici l'heureuse journee, etc." (Ps. 118.24). -- Rowland Prothero, _The Psalms in Human Life_, p. 228.


----------

